

What Peter Thiel Is Getting Wrong - brycecolquitt
http://brycecolquitt.com/post/6356748962/what-peter-thiel-is-getting-wrong

======
bryanwb
Well said. Peter Thiel's argument is essentially "If you are already well
educated you don't have to go to college before making money/value." It
certainly describes those students who learned a bachelor's degree worth of
knowledge through the IP or AP programs. It doesn't apply to those kids who
haven't already mastered basic math and writing. It doesn't apply to the
average American kid, only to the top 1% of overachievers who can choose
between Harvard and a startup.

It doesn't apply to those of thus who aren't well educated and otherwise have
remunerative. full disclosure: i went to a shitty public high school in Los
Angeles and learned basic math and writing at university.

